# 1998 Altima GXE Front Turn signal issue



## dales49ers (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a problem with my front right turn signal blinking really fast. The left side works fine. The right side has a on/off time of milliseconds but compared to the left which has a even on/off cylce. The lamps aren't burnt out either.
Any help is appreciated. Is it an electronic component perhaps.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Was in the wrong section my friend  ive split and posted it here soyou might get more help


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it sounds like you used the wrong wattage bulb on the side that blinks really fast. The blinker device is a thermal device, when it get hot from electricity flowing through it, it switches. try swaping the bulbs from one side to the other and see if the problem follows, if so then it's the bulb. otherwise maybe change the blinker device under the dash.


----------

